# neo Sagem - wg HOWTO

## qubaaa

Chcialem zainstalowac neo wg tego howto: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-451262-start-0.html

No i wszystko przebieglo bez problemow, odpalam pppd call neostrada, dodstaje komunikat:

http://www.wklej.org/id/f537c595ba

potem patrze w ifconfig i co? Nie ma zadnego nowego polaczenia. pingi nie znajduja hoste, etc. - Czyli dalej nie dziala. Czemu? Wie ktoĹ� co moze byc nie tak?Last edited by qubaaa on Sun Jan 07, 2007 12:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Belliash

Ja tam kiedys robilem emerge eagle-usb

Konfigurowalem za pomoca dolaczonych narzedzi i startadsl wykonywalem i chulalo, ew. byl skrypt RC do tego, nie pamietam juz dokladnie  :Wink: 

ale takich komend jak napsiales se nie przypominam  :Wink: 

----------

## qubaaa

heh, eagle-usb nie jest przystosowane do uzywanego przeze mnei kernela ;/

Moze ktoĹ kto robiĹ to wg tego howto z pierwszego posta mi pomoĹźe, bo kernela nie chce zmieniac..

----------

## Raku

@qubaaa: chciałem zauważyć, że na forum obowiązuje kodownie iso-8859-2. Przestaw przeglądarkę, albo nie używaj polskich liter.

----------

## qubaaa

już to zrobiłem ąśźżńęł

----------

## qubaaa

Dodam, że pracuję na 64-bit - może to tego wina? Prosiłbym o jakies propozycje rozwiazania, bo podlaczanie sie pod siec nie za bardzo mi pasuje.

----------

## mbar

 *qubaaa wrote:*   

> odpalam pppd call neostrada

 

może by ktoś w końcu w tym howto w pierwszym poście napisał, że pppd call neostrada to kompletna bzdura i teraz używa się /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start z prawidłowo skonfigurowanym /etc/conf.d/net? Mielibyśmy już spokój z takimi tematami  :Confused: 

----------

## qubaaa

czyli mam robić normalnie wg howto, a na koncu zamiast tej komendy to, co podales? ok - dam znac czy zadziala  :Smile: 

----------

## mbar

przeczytaj najpierw  /etc/conf.d/net.example

----------

## qubaaa

hmmm czytalem juz to jak robilem siec.

Co do neostrady:

-zaznaczylem w kernelu opcje zgodnie z howto,

-emergowalem ppp,

-emergowalem ueagle-atm,

-wyedytowalem odpowiednio /etc/conf.d/net,

-odpalilem /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start

Startuje sie ok, ale z warningiem: an [itf] vpi vci ATM adress was expected in link_ppp0 i w zwiazku z tym chyba net sie nie odpala. Czemu? Poza tym teraz nawet dhcpcd nie chce sie odpalic i sa timeouty. Ale juz mniejsza z tym, byle żebym neo odpalil.

No i jeszcze jedno: przy startowanoi systemu z podłączonym modemem dostaje kernel panic: not syncong attempting to kill init

----------

## mbar

 *qubaaa wrote:*   

> hmmm czytalem juz to jak robilem siec.
> 
> ...
> 
> an [itf] vpi vci ATM adress was expected in link_ppp0 

 

Znaczy, nie czytałeś. Poza tym, klient dhcp przy połączeniu pppoa dla neostrady to w ogóle ko[s]miczny pomysł, polecam o tym też poczytać.

----------

## qubaaa

dalej nie rozumiem do konca co jest nie tak. teraz wszystko wydaje sie ruszac ok (nie wywala ww. błędu) ale i tak dalej nie dziala. w ifconfigu nie widze ppp0

mój /etc/conf.d/net wygląda tak:

```
config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

link_ppp0="/dev/null"

link_ppp0="0.35"

plugins_ppp0=( "pppoa" )

username_ppp0='ZXXxXxx@neostrada.pl'

password_ppp0='axXxXXXX'

pppd_ppp0=( lock defaultroute noipdefault noauth holdoff 4 maxfail 25 persist asyncmap 0 lcp-echo-interval 2 lcp-echo-failure 7 )
```

Co tam jest jeszcze źle?

Dodam ze modem po podlaczeniu jest ok, kontrolka wpierw miga, potem pali sie ciaglym swiatlem. lsusb go pokazuje.

----------

## qubaaa

jednak moze nie do konca dobrze rusza, bo przy odpalaniu mam komunikaty:

*starting ppp0 

*bringing up ppp0

*ppp

*running pppd

*backgrounding...

i tyle.

Trace powoli pomysly, a strasznie trudno mi tak skakac i probowac, bo nie mam mozliwosci innego podlaczenenia do internetu..

----------

## mbar

pokaż emerge -pv ppp

no i dmesg, emerge --info, emerge -pv udev coldplug hotplug

no i czy widzisz tu:

```
link_ppp0="/dev/null"

link_ppp0="0.35"
```

pewną sprzeczność?

----------

## qubaaa

```
 emerge -pv ppp

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-dialup/ppp-2.4.4-r4  USE="atm dhcp gtk ipv6 pam -activefilter -eap-tls -mppe-mppc -radius" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

dmesg:

```
class_uevent - name = vtcon0

class_device_create_uevent called for vtcon0

bus type 'i2c' registered

bus i2c: add driver i2c_adapter

device class 'i2c-adapter': registering

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

bus pci: add driver nvidia

pci: Matched Device 0000:01:00.0 with Driver nvidia

pci: Probing driver nvidia with device 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

bound device '0000:01:00.0' to driver 'nvidia'

pci: Bound Device 0000:01:00.0 to Driver nvidia

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  1.0-9746  Fri Dec 15 10:19:35 PST 2006

EXT3 FS on sdb3, internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sdb4, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 498004k swap on /dev/sdb2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:498004k

CLASS: Unregistering class device. ID = 'vcs1'

class_uevent - name = vcs1

class_device_create_uevent called for vcs1

device class 'vcs1': release.

class_device_create_release called for vcs1

CLASS: Unregistering class device. ID = 'vcsa1'

class_uevent - name = vcsa1

class_device_create_uevent called for vcsa1

device class 'vcsa1': release.

class_device_create_release called for vcsa1

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcs1'

class_uevent - name = vcs1

class_device_create_uevent called for vcs1

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcsa1'

class_uevent - name = vcsa1

class_device_create_uevent called for vcsa1

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcs2'

class_uevent - name = vcs2

class_device_create_uevent called for vcs2

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcsa2'

class_uevent - name = vcsa2

class_device_create_uevent called for vcsa2

CLASS: Unregistering class device. ID = 'vcs2'

class_uevent - name = vcs2

class_device_create_uevent called for vcs2

device class 'vcs2': release.

class_device_create_release called for vcs2

CLASS: Unregistering class device. ID = 'vcsa2'

class_uevent - name = vcsa2

class_device_create_uevent called for vcsa2

device class 'vcsa2': release.

class_device_create_release called for vcsa2

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcs3'

class_uevent - name = vcs3

class_device_create_uevent called for vcs3

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcsa3'

class_uevent - name = vcsa3

class_device_create_uevent called for vcsa3

CLASS: Unregistering class device. ID = 'vcs3'

class_uevent - name = vcs3

class_device_create_uevent called for vcs3

device class 'vcs3': release.

class_device_create_release called for vcs3

CLASS: Unregistering class device. ID = 'vcsa3'

class_uevent - name = vcsa3

class_device_create_uevent called for vcsa3

device class 'vcsa3': release.

class_device_create_release called for vcsa3

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcs4'

class_uevent - name = vcs4

class_device_create_uevent called for vcs4

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcsa4'

class_uevent - name = vcsa4

class_device_create_uevent called for vcsa4

CLASS: Unregistering class device. ID = 'vcs4'

class_uevent - name = vcs4

class_device_create_uevent called for vcs4

device class 'vcs4': release.

class_device_create_release called for vcs4

CLASS: Unregistering class device. ID = 'vcsa4'

class_uevent - name = vcsa4

class_device_create_uevent called for vcsa4

device class 'vcsa4': release.

class_device_create_release called for vcsa4

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcs5'

class_uevent - name = vcs5

class_device_create_uevent called for vcs5

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcsa5'

class_uevent - name = vcsa5

class_device_create_uevent called for vcsa5

CLASS: Unregistering class device. ID = 'vcs5'

class_uevent - name = vcs5

class_device_create_uevent called for vcs5

device class 'vcs5': release.

class_device_create_release called for vcs5

CLASS: Unregistering class device. ID = 'vcsa5'

class_uevent - name = vcsa5

class_device_create_uevent called for vcsa5

device class 'vcsa5': release.

class_device_create_release called for vcsa5

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcs6'

class_uevent - name = vcs6

class_device_create_uevent called for vcs6

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcsa6'

class_uevent - name = vcsa6

class_device_create_uevent called for vcsa6

CLASS: Unregistering class device. ID = 'vcs6'

class_uevent - name = vcs6

class_device_create_uevent called for vcs6

device class 'vcs6': release.

class_device_create_release called for vcs6

CLASS: Unregistering class device. ID = 'vcsa6'

class_uevent - name = vcsa6

class_device_create_uevent called for vcsa6

device class 'vcsa6': release.

class_device_create_release called for vcsa6

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcs7'

class_uevent - name = vcs7

class_device_create_uevent called for vcs7

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcsa7'

class_uevent - name = vcsa7

class_device_create_uevent called for vcsa7

CLASS: Unregistering class device. ID = 'vcs7'

class_uevent - name = vcs7

class_device_create_uevent called for vcs7

device class 'vcs7': release.

class_device_create_release called for vcs7

CLASS: Unregistering class device. ID = 'vcsa7'

class_uevent - name = vcsa7

class_device_create_uevent called for vcsa7

device class 'vcsa7': release.

class_device_create_release called for vcsa7

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcs8'

class_uevent - name = vcs8

class_device_create_uevent called for vcs8

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcsa8'

class_uevent - name = vcsa8

class_device_create_uevent called for vcsa8

CLASS: Unregistering class device. ID = 'vcs8'

class_uevent - name = vcs8

class_device_create_uevent called for vcs8

device class 'vcs8': release.

class_device_create_release called for vcs8

CLASS: Unregistering class device. ID = 'vcsa8'

class_uevent - name = vcsa8

class_device_create_uevent called for vcsa8

device class 'vcsa8': release.

class_device_create_release called for vcsa8

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcs9'

class_uevent - name = vcs9

class_device_create_uevent called for vcs9

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcsa9'

class_uevent - name = vcsa9

class_device_create_uevent called for vcsa9

CLASS: Unregistering class device. ID = 'vcs9'

class_uevent - name = vcs9

class_device_create_uevent called for vcs9

device class 'vcs9': release.

class_device_create_release called for vcs9

CLASS: Unregistering class device. ID = 'vcsa9'

class_uevent - name = vcsa9

class_device_create_uevent called for vcsa9

device class 'vcsa9': release.

class_device_create_release called for vcsa9

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcs10'

class_uevent - name = vcs10

class_device_create_uevent called for vcs10

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcsa10'

class_uevent - name = vcsa10

class_device_create_uevent called for vcsa10

CLASS: Unregistering class device. ID = 'vcs10'

class_uevent - name = vcs10

class_device_create_uevent called for vcs10

device class 'vcs10': release.

class_device_create_release called for vcs10

CLASS: Unregistering class device. ID = 'vcsa10'

class_uevent - name = vcsa10

class_device_create_uevent called for vcsa10

device class 'vcsa10': release.

class_device_create_release called for vcsa10

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcs11'

class_uevent - name = vcs11

class_device_create_uevent called for vcs11

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcsa11'

class_uevent - name = vcsa11

class_device_create_uevent called for vcsa11

CLASS: Unregistering class device. ID = 'vcs11'

class_uevent - name = vcs11

class_device_create_uevent called for vcs11

device class 'vcs11': release.

class_device_create_release called for vcs11

CLASS: Unregistering class device. ID = 'vcsa11'

class_uevent - name = vcsa11

class_device_create_uevent called for vcsa11

device class 'vcsa11': release.

class_device_create_release called for vcsa11

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcs2'

class_uevent - name = vcs2

class_device_create_uevent called for vcs2

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcsa2'

class_uevent - name = vcsa2

class_device_create_uevent called for vcsa2

CLASS: Unregistering class device. ID = 'vcs2'

class_uevent - name = vcs2

class_device_create_uevent called for vcs2

device class 'vcs2': release.

class_device_create_release called for vcs2

CLASS: Unregistering class device. ID = 'vcsa2'

class_uevent - name = vcsa2

class_device_create_uevent called for vcsa2

device class 'vcsa2': release.

class_device_create_release called for vcsa2

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcs3'

class_uevent - name = vcs3

class_device_create_uevent called for vcs3

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcsa3'

class_uevent - name = vcsa3

class_device_create_uevent called for vcsa3

CLASS: Unregistering class device. ID = 'vcs3'

class_uevent - name = vcs3

class_device_create_uevent called for vcs3

device class 'vcs3': release.

class_device_create_release called for vcs3

CLASS: Unregistering class device. ID = 'vcsa3'

class_uevent - name = vcsa3

class_device_create_uevent called for vcsa3

device class 'vcsa3': release.

class_device_create_release called for vcsa3

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcs4'

class_uevent - name = vcs4

class_device_create_uevent called for vcs4

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcsa4'

class_uevent - name = vcsa4

class_device_create_uevent called for vcsa4

CLASS: Unregistering class device. ID = 'vcs4'

class_uevent - name = vcs4

class_device_create_uevent called for vcs4

device class 'vcs4': release.

class_device_create_release called for vcs4

CLASS: Unregistering class device. ID = 'vcsa4'

class_uevent - name = vcsa4

class_device_create_uevent called for vcsa4

device class 'vcsa4': release.

class_device_create_release called for vcsa4

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcs5'

class_uevent - name = vcs5

class_device_create_uevent called for vcs5

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcsa5'

class_uevent - name = vcsa5

class_device_create_uevent called for vcsa5

CLASS: Unregistering class device. ID = 'vcs5'

class_uevent - name = vcs5

class_device_create_uevent called for vcs5

device class 'vcs5': release.

class_device_create_release called for vcs5

CLASS: Unregistering class device. ID = 'vcsa5'

class_uevent - name = vcsa5

class_device_create_uevent called for vcsa5

device class 'vcsa5': release.

class_device_create_release called for vcsa5

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcs6'

class_uevent - name = vcs6

class_device_create_uevent called for vcs6

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcsa6'

class_uevent - name = vcsa6

class_device_create_uevent called for vcsa6

CLASS: Unregistering class device. ID = 'vcs6'

class_uevent - name = vcs6

class_device_create_uevent called for vcs6

device class 'vcs6': release.

class_device_create_release called for vcs6

CLASS: Unregistering class device. ID = 'vcsa6'

class_uevent - name = vcsa6

class_device_create_uevent called for vcsa6

device class 'vcsa6': release.

class_device_create_release called for vcsa6

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcs7'

class_uevent - name = vcs7

class_device_create_uevent called for vcs7

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcsa7'

class_uevent - name = vcsa7

class_device_create_uevent called for vcsa7

CLASS: Unregistering class device. ID = 'vcs7'

class_uevent - name = vcs7

class_device_create_uevent called for vcs7

device class 'vcs7': release.

class_device_create_release called for vcs7

CLASS: Unregistering class device. ID = 'vcsa7'

class_uevent - name = vcsa7

class_device_create_uevent called for vcsa7

device class 'vcsa7': release.

class_device_create_release called for vcsa7

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcs8'

class_uevent - name = vcs8

class_device_create_uevent called for vcs8

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcsa8'

class_uevent - name = vcsa8

class_device_create_uevent called for vcsa8

CLASS: Unregistering class device. ID = 'vcs8'

class_uevent - name = vcs8

class_device_create_uevent called for vcs8

device class 'vcs8': release.

class_device_create_release called for vcs8

CLASS: Unregistering class device. ID = 'vcsa8'

class_uevent - name = vcsa8

class_device_create_uevent called for vcsa8

device class 'vcsa8': release.

class_device_create_release called for vcsa8

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcs9'

class_uevent - name = vcs9

class_device_create_uevent called for vcs9

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcsa9'

class_uevent - name = vcsa9

class_device_create_uevent called for vcsa9

CLASS: Unregistering class device. ID = 'vcs9'

class_uevent - name = vcs9

class_device_create_uevent called for vcs9

device class 'vcs9': release.

class_device_create_release called for vcs9

CLASS: Unregistering class device. ID = 'vcsa9'

class_uevent - name = vcsa9

class_device_create_uevent called for vcsa9

device class 'vcsa9': release.

class_device_create_release called for vcsa9

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcs10'

class_uevent - name = vcs10

class_device_create_uevent called for vcs10

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcsa10'

class_uevent - name = vcsa10

class_device_create_uevent called for vcsa10

CLASS: Unregistering class device. ID = 'vcs10'

class_uevent - name = vcs10

class_device_create_uevent called for vcs10

device class 'vcs10': release.

class_device_create_release called for vcs10

CLASS: Unregistering class device. ID = 'vcsa10'

class_uevent - name = vcsa10

class_device_create_uevent called for vcsa10

device class 'vcsa10': release.

class_device_create_release called for vcsa10

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcs11'

class_uevent - name = vcs11

class_device_create_uevent called for vcs11

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcsa11'

class_uevent - name = vcsa11

class_device_create_uevent called for vcsa11

CLASS: Unregistering class device. ID = 'vcs11'

class_uevent - name = vcs11

class_device_create_uevent called for vcs11

device class 'vcs11': release.

class_device_create_release called for vcs11

CLASS: Unregistering class device. ID = 'vcsa11'

class_uevent - name = vcsa11

class_device_create_uevent called for vcsa11

device class 'vcsa11': release.

class_device_create_release called for vcsa11

CLASS: Unregistering class device. ID = 'vcs1'

class_uevent - name = vcs1

class_device_create_uevent called for vcs1

device class 'vcs1': release.

class_device_create_release called for vcs1

CLASS: Unregistering class device. ID = 'vcsa1'

class_uevent - name = vcsa1

class_device_create_uevent called for vcsa1

device class 'vcsa1': release.

class_device_create_release called for vcsa1

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcs1'

class_uevent - name = vcs1

class_device_create_uevent called for vcs1

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcsa1'

class_uevent - name = vcsa1

class_device_create_uevent called for vcsa1

CLASS: Unregistering class device. ID = 'vcs1'

class_uevent - name = vcs1

class_device_create_uevent called for vcs1

device class 'vcs1': release.

class_device_create_release called for vcs1

CLASS: Unregistering class device. ID = 'vcsa1'

class_uevent - name = vcsa1

class_device_create_uevent called for vcsa1

device class 'vcsa1': release.

class_device_create_release called for vcsa1

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcs1'

class_uevent - name = vcs1

class_device_create_uevent called for vcs1

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcsa1'

class_uevent - name = vcsa1

class_device_create_uevent called for vcsa1

CLASS: Unregistering class device. ID = 'vcs1'

class_uevent - name = vcs1

class_device_create_uevent called for vcs1

device class 'vcs1': release.

class_device_create_release called for vcs1

CLASS: Unregistering class device. ID = 'vcsa1'

class_uevent - name = vcsa1

class_device_create_uevent called for vcsa1

device class 'vcsa1': release.

class_device_create_release called for vcsa1

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcs1'

class_uevent - name = vcs1

class_device_create_uevent called for vcs1

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcsa1'

class_uevent - name = vcsa1

class_device_create_uevent called for vcsa1

CLASS: Unregistering class device. ID = 'vcs1'

class_uevent - name = vcs1

class_device_create_uevent called for vcs1

device class 'vcs1': release.

class_device_create_release called for vcs1

CLASS: Unregistering class device. ID = 'vcsa1'

class_uevent - name = vcsa1

class_device_create_uevent called for vcsa1

device class 'vcsa1': release.

class_device_create_release called for vcsa1

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcs1'

class_uevent - name = vcs1

class_device_create_uevent called for vcs1

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcsa1'

class_uevent - name = vcsa1

class_device_create_uevent called for vcsa1

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcs12'

class_uevent - name = vcs12

class_device_create_uevent called for vcs12

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcsa12'

class_uevent - name = vcsa12

class_device_create_uevent called for vcsa12

skge eth0: enabling interface

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

skge eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control none

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

CLASS: Unregistering class device. ID = 'vcs1'

class_uevent - name = vcs1

class_device_create_uevent called for vcs1

device class 'vcs1': release.

class_device_create_release called for vcs1

CLASS: Unregistering class device. ID = 'vcsa1'

class_uevent - name = vcsa1

class_device_create_uevent called for vcsa1

device class 'vcsa1': release.

class_device_create_release called for vcsa1

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcs1'

class_uevent - name = vcs1

class_device_create_uevent called for vcs1

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcsa1'

class_uevent - name = vcsa1

class_device_create_uevent called for vcsa1

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcs2'

class_uevent - name = vcs2

class_device_create_uevent called for vcs2

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcs4'

class_uevent - name = vcs4

class_device_create_uevent called for vcs4

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcsa4'

class_uevent - name = vcsa4

class_device_create_uevent called for vcsa4

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcs5'

class_uevent - name = vcs5

class_device_create_uevent called for vcs5

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcsa5'

class_uevent - name = vcsa5

class_device_create_uevent called for vcsa5

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcsa2'

class_uevent - name = vcsa2

class_device_create_uevent called for vcsa2

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcs3'

class_uevent - name = vcs3

class_device_create_uevent called for vcs3

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcsa3'

class_uevent - name = vcsa3

class_device_create_uevent called for vcsa3

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcs6'

class_uevent - name = vcs6

class_device_create_uevent called for vcs6

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcsa6'

class_uevent - name = vcsa6

class_device_create_uevent called for vcsa6

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcs7'

class_uevent - name = vcs7

class_device_create_uevent called for vcs7

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcsa7'

class_uevent - name = vcsa7

class_device_create_uevent called for vcsa7

DEV: registering device: ID = 'i2c-0'

PM: Adding info for No Bus:i2c-0

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'i2c-0'

class_uevent - name = i2c-0

DEV: registering device: ID = 'i2c-1'

PM: Adding info for No Bus:i2c-1

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'i2c-1'

class_uevent - name = i2c-1

DEV: registering device: ID = 'i2c-2'

PM: Adding info for No Bus:i2c-2

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'i2c-2'

class_uevent - name = i2c-2

usb 4-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

DEV: registering device: ID = '4-2'

PM: Adding info for usb:4-2

bus usb: add device 4-2

usb: Matched Device 4-2 with Driver usb

usb: Probing driver usb with device 4-2

DEV: registering device: ID = 'usbdev4.2_ep00'

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev4.2_ep00

usb 4-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

DEV: registering device: ID = '4-2:1.0'

PM: Adding info for usb:4-2:1.0

bus usb: add device 4-2:1.0

usb: Matched Device 4-2:1.0 with Driver usbhid

usb: Probing driver usbhid with device 4-2:1.0

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'input1'

class_uevent - name = input1

input: A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse as /class/input/input1

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'mouse0'

class_uevent - name = mouse0

class_device_create_uevent called for mouse0

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'event1'

class_uevent - name = event1

class_device_create_uevent called for event1

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1a.1-2

bound device '4-2:1.0' to driver 'usbhid'

usb: Bound Device 4-2:1.0 to Driver usbhid

DEV: registering device: ID = 'usbdev4.2_ep81'

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev4.2_ep81

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'usbdev4.2'

class_uevent - name = usbdev4.2

class_device_create_uevent called for usbdev4.2

bound device '4-2' to driver 'usb'

usb: Bound Device 4-2 to Driver usb

usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

DEV: registering device: ID = '4-1'

PM: Adding info for usb:4-1

bus usb: add device 4-1

usb: Matched Device 4-1 with Driver usb

usb: Probing driver usb with device 4-1

DEV: registering device: ID = 'usbdev4.3_ep00'

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev4.3_ep00

usb 4-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

DEV: registering device: ID = '4-1:1.0'

PM: Adding info for usb:4-1:1.0

bus usb: add device 4-1:1.0

usb: Matched Device 4-1:1.0 with Driver ueagle-atm

usb: Probing driver ueagle-atm with device 4-1:1.0

usb 4-1: [ueagle-atm] ADSL device founded vid (0X1110) pid (0X9032) : Eagle III pots

usb 4-1: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 4-1: [ueagle-atm] pre-firmware device, uploading firmware

usb 4-1: [ueagle-atm] loading firmware ueagle-atm/eagleIII.fw

bound device '4-1:1.0' to driver 'ueagle-atm'

usb: Bound Device 4-1:1.0 to Driver ueagle-atm

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'usbdev4.3'

class_uevent - name = usbdev4.3

class_device_create_uevent called for usbdev4.3

bound device '4-1' to driver 'usb'

usb: Bound Device 4-1 to Driver usb

CLASS: registering class device: ID = '4-1'

class_uevent - name = 4-1

class->uevent() returned -19

class_uevent - name = 4-1

CLASS: Unregistering class device. ID = '4-1'

class_uevent - name = 4-1

usb 4-1: [UEAGLE-ATM] firmware is not available

device class '4-1': release.

```

emerge --info

```
 emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2_rc4-r6 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.19-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r3 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6400  @ 2.13GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.8

Last Sync: Sat, 06 Jan 2007 21:00:01 +0000

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.19

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ http://gentoo.po.opole.pl "

LINGUAS="pl en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X alsa amd64 atm berkdb bitmap-fonts cli cracklib crypt cups dhcp dlloader dri fortran gdbm gpm gtk iconv ipv6 isdnlog kde libg++ ncurses nls nptl nptlonly pam pcre perl ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 readline reflection session spl ssl tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LINGUAS="pl en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

emerge -pv udev coldplug hotplug

```
 emerge -pv udev coldplug hotplug

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/coldplug (is blocking sys-fs/udev-103)

[blocks B     ] >=sys-fs/udev-089 (is blocking sys-apps/coldplug-20040920-r1)

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/udev-103  USE="(-selinux)" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/coldplug-20040920-r1  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hotplug-20040923-r2  0 kB 

Total: 3 packages (1 new, 2 reinstalls, 2 blocks), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

link_ppp0="/dev/null"

link_ppp0="0.35" 

zamienilem na samo:

link_ppp0="0.35"

----------

## mbar

1. tu jest błąd: usb 4-1: [UEAGLE-ATM] firmware is not available 

2. hotplug jest niepotrzebny, odinstaluj i wyczyść system z pozostałości (zostają się skrypty hotpluga i przeszkadzają)

3. miałem wrażenie, że ueagle-atm 1.2 miało jakieś błedy, spróbuj zaemergować ueagle-atm-1.1-r2

dodatkowo możesz spróbować skopiować pliki firmware eagle'a bezpośrednio do /lib/firmware i chyba /usr/lib/firmware, musiałem tak zrobić na swoim livecd, bo w dopóki firmware siedziało w domyślnym podkatalogu, pojawiał się ten sam błąd firmware is not available

no i po cholerę ci flaga "ipv6"? gdzieś siedzi ostrzeżenie, że potrafi to coś zepsuć

----------

## qubaaa

Mam porcje nowych informacji:

-korzystam dalej z ueagle-atm 1,2,

-po kolei: podlaczam modem, czekam az sie zsynchronizuje, odpalam /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start:

log z tych czynnosci:

```
usb 4-2: [ueagle-atm] Modem started, waiting synchronization

usb 4-2: [ueagle-atm] modem operational

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ppp0'

class_uevent - name = ppp0

```

Czyli jesli chodzi o modem i synchronizacje - jest ok i wykrywa.

patrze w ifconfig i widze:

```

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol  

          inet addr:83.30.249.37  P-t-P:213.25.2.188  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:10 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:5 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3 

          RX bytes:328 (328.0 b)  TX bytes:61 (61.0 b)

```

----------

## mbar

 *qubaaa wrote:*   

> Ale jeszcze jedno mnie denerwuje - przy uruchamianiu komputera z podlaczonym modemem wyskakuje kernel panic. Nie wiem, ale moze jest to spowodowane tym, ze w kernelu nie moglem zaznaczyc Userspace firmware loading support, poniewaz obok tego wpisu widnialy 2 kreski. Tzn. ze ta opcja jest na razie nie dostepna dla mojej architektury i mam czekac?

 

1. to mogę potwierdzić, ten jeb*&^!@ eagle rozwala kernele .19 jak jest podłączony do USB w trakcie bootowania. Było to ostatnią kroplą goryczy w sprawie Sagema i poleciał on w kosmos, obecnie używam starego rutera ADSL przełączonego w tryb bridge - zachowuje się wtedy jako zwykły modem ADSL z wyjściem Eth, czyli mogę korzystać (i korzystam) z prostszego w użyciu PPPoE.

2. nie pisz głupot, że coś jest niedostępne w kernelu, bo ma dwie czy pięć kresek. jedynym wyznacznikiem tego, czy coś jest w kernelu, jest zawartość pliku .config.

----------

## Belliash

co to sie porobilo z tym sagemem?

to juz eagle-usb nie bangla czy co?

przeciez to byl chyba najlepszy i najprostrzy sposob na f@st 800...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## qubaaa

Czyli co? Mam to zgłosić jako bug?

----------

## cerbero

 *qubaaa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ale jeszcze jedno mnie denerwuje - przy uruchamianiu komputera z podlaczonym modemem wyskakuje kernel panic. Nie wiem, ale moze jest to spowodowane tym, ze w kernelu nie moglem zaznaczyc Userspace firmware loading support, poniewaz obok tego wpisu widnialy 2 kreski. Tzn. ze ta opcja jest na razie nie dostepna dla mojej architektury i mam czekac? Czy to powoduje te zwiechy przy starcie? 

 

Bo masz wkompilowane ppp i obsługę modemów usb dsl do kernela na stałe a nie jako moduły  :Wink: 

----------

